# Great Athlete, Barta Dies in Iraq



## Trout-killer (Nov 20, 2006)

The day after Christmas, a CC native, John Paul Barta, died of injuries suffered by a mortor attack. The whole CC (flour Bluff) community was shocked at the news. He was a first class person and probably one of the best athletes to ever come out of S. Texas. He stared on flour bluffs football and baseball team and played a bit of college baseball. I did not know him personanly, but played oposite of him in many games. He once tackled me from behind when I broke on a long run. Man, he was fast. He played running back and def. back, going for close to 2000 yds rushing his senior year, and was an animal of a center fielder, hitting around .400 and a threat to hit a home run always. I have friends who were closer to him and they said he was a great guy and had unquestioned work ethic. I truely feel for his family and America lost a great young man. Pray for the Barta family.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------

